# Single/Double Trigger Pull



## tholmes876 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello,

I am usually in the Sig Sauer forums because that is all I currently own.

Once I save up the money I am probably going for a rem 870 shotgun next, but after that I think I want a nice S&W revolver (I know it's bad to think that far in advance, but I feel like if money wasn't tight I would be much more of a collector, I already have my next 3 or 4 picked out)

Anyway, what is the Single/Double Trigger Pull that a lot of Smith revolvers are listed as having? My Sig has a DA/SA in that when you fire the first shot, assuming it was loaded, chambered, then decocked, that round will require a DA pull of about 10 lbs. Every subsequent shot will be a SA pull of about 5 lbs until the magazine is empty or you use the decocking lever.

Is the Single/Double pull on the S&W similar? Or does this just mean you have the option of pulling the hammer back yourself each time in order to make it a lighter SA pull? 

I really don't know much about revolvers, as all I've shot in my limited experience has been semi-auto, so I apologize in advance for my ignorance. I tried googling this and wasn't able to find anything that broke it down simply to where those questions are answered, HGF was the next obvious step. Any help or insight is greatly appreciated. Thanks!!

:smt1099


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> you have the *option* of pulling the hammer back yourself each time in order to make it a lighter SA pull


Yes.

SA, you pull the hammer back to the cocking notch before you even touch the trigger.

DA, you squeeze the trigger starting with the hammer down.

Some revolvers are DAO, there is no exposed hammer to pull back.

Some are SA only, "cowboy" guns...you have to pull the hammer back for each shot.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

There are no revolvers that automatically cock the hammer for a SA trigger after firing. So each shot gives you the option of SA or DA.

A nice trigger job on a smith will give you a VERY nice SA pull. I have my 686 set up for hunting right now, and you can't even feel it break when in SA. Very light pull and I'm VERY accurate with it.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Joeywhat said:


> There are no revolvers that automatically cock the hammer for a SA trigger after firing.


I was going to say that but...this one does.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mateba_Autorevolver


> The Mateba Mo. 6 uses the recoil from firing to rotate the cylinder and cock the hammer, unlike conventional revolvers, which depend on the user physically pulling the trigger and/or cocking the hammer to actuate the weapon's mechanism of operation.


----------

